# Making Chair Bottoms Using Skis



## garycurtis (Sep 17, 2007)

In order to route the chair counters, do I buy a Bowl Bit with or without the bearing?

And what size would be good? (hint, many of my invited guests have ample bottoms) hee-hee. 

I'll do a search to find the earlier threads describing the fabrication and use of skis.

Thanks,

Gary Curtis


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Gary, I really don't see how skis will assist you with chair bottoms.


----------



## garycurtis (Sep 17, 2007)

So then, how do I round out the contours on a chair seat bottom?

And what bit do I use?

I can't find a posting I saw here (or maybe not) showing the router, riding on skis over the plank. With a bowl shaping bit in the chuck. Am I imagining this?

Gary


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gary

This is what I would do to get the job done 
and use the bit below.

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_sign.html

=====


garycurtis said:


> So then, how do I round out the contours on a chair seat bottom?
> 
> And what bit do I use?
> 
> ...


----------



## garycurtis (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks Harry. Two questions about details:

a) bearing or no bearing on the bit?

b) do you another image showing the jig (not the plywood) is shaped?

c) does the plunge mechanism prevent contact between the jig and bit?

Gary


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gary

a. without
b. ???? what
c. ???? what





garycurtis said:


> Thanks Harry. Two questions about details:
> 
> a) bearing or no bearing on the bit?
> 
> ...


----------



## garycurtis (Sep 17, 2007)

Question b: the profile on that cam-like piece of wood is obvious. But is just a 4" straight block on one side of the router base? Or a ring that circles the bit? What would a top view of the base with the cam look like?

c) does it protrude down below the tip of the bit until you plunge? In other words, how thick is it.

And my regrets. That was 3 questions and I claimed to shoot only 2 at you in my earlier posting. It was late at night.

Gary


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

No ring needed once the router is screwed to the block, it can be just about anything you have around the shop..

Just so you can lift/roll it just a bit on the back side of the seat to get the nice curve..

The bit just needs to protrude just a little bit you are not removing tons of stock,,,the norn it's about 5/16" to 3/8' deep at the low point..


==========



garycurtis said:


> Question b: the profile on that cam-like piece of wood is obvious. But is just a 4" straight block on one side of the router base? Or a ring that circles the bit? What would a top view of the base with the cam look like?
> 
> c) does it protrude down below the tip of the bit until you plunge? In other words, how thick is it.
> 
> ...


----------



## garycurtis (Sep 17, 2007)

I get the picture. The block functions like a vertical-axis Starting Pin. Establishing a depth, but allowing you to maneuver to create a 'scooped-out' profile.

This is beginning to sound like fun.

Gary


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gary

I will say a 4" angle grinder works well also  with a well used grinding wheel 

======


garycurtis said:


> I get the picture. The block functions like a vertical-axis Starting Pin. Establishing a depth, but allowing you to maneuver to create a 'scooped-out' profile.
> 
> This is beginning to sound like fun.
> 
> Gary


----------

